# Fragen zum Xbox One S Controller & Windows 10 (Bluetooth)



## Chamy (23. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute, ich wollte mir einen Xbox One S Controller kaufen und habe ein paar Fragen: 


Die neue Version des Controller unterstützt Bluetooth, jedoch hab ich gelesen, dass viele Probleme mit der Verbindung unter Windows 10 haben. Was muss ich beachten? Welchen USB-Bluetooth Dongle sollte ich kaufen?

Wenn ich den Controller mit Windows 10 kopple, muss ich diesen Vorgang immer wieder durchführen oder geht es anschließend schneller? Jetzt benutze ich den Xbox 360 Controller der über USB Kabel angeschlossen ist. Steckt immer am PC und sobald ich ihn anfasse wird direkt von Tastatur auf Controller umgestellt. Wäre nett wenn die Bluetooth-Verbindung genau so einfach funktioniert.

Welche Akku's könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich möchte eigentlich nicht noch 20 € für das Akku-Kit bezahlen. Werden die Akkus über USB aufgeladen?

Per Bluetooth soll es nicht möglich sein ein Headset/Kopfhörer anzuschließen, wenn ich das Microsoft Dongle für den Controller kaufe soll es jedoch klappen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Kann ich dann mein Headset anschließen und nur den Sound nutzen, oder ist es auch möglich in TeamSpeak zu reden?

Als letzte Frage: Wenn der Sound übertragen wird, wäre es Möglich Filme am PC zu schauen und den Ton über den Controller laufen zu lassen?




Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, Gruß


----------



## MircoSfot (23. Januar 2017)

Es gibt keine Probleme bei originaler Microsoft Hardware. Hier gibt´s die Übersicht: Xbox One Zubehor - Microsoft Store Deutschland  sollte alles geklärt sein.

Was die Soundübertragung angeht; es ist theoretisch möglich aber ob es so umständlich funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Da kann man sich lieber Blauzahn Headset/Kopfhörer kaufen.


----------



## claster17 (23. Januar 2017)

Chamy schrieb:


> Welche Akku's könnt ihr empfehlen? Ich möchte eigentlich nicht noch 20 € für das Akku-Kit bezahlen. Werden die Akkus über USB aufgeladen?



Panasonic eneloop AA BK-3MCCE und nein. Aufladen über USB kannst du nur das nicht so berauschende Play&Charge Kit.


----------



## pitpiti (23. Januar 2017)

Der Xbox One S Controller funktioniert mit dem Bluetooth nur unter Win10 Anniversary _ genau kannst du hier http://support.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-on-windows/accessories/connect-xbox-one-controller-to-pc nachlesen. Ich hab mir diese Controller gekauft Microsoft Xbox One Controller + Wireless Adapter for Windows Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist mit Wireless Adapter verbunden und funktioniert alles super. Den Wireles Adapter mit einem USB-Verlängerungskabel verbunden(wird von win10 automatisch erkant) und im sicht unaufällig unter dem Monitor/TV verstekt, dann hab ich diese Apps  instaliert https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/xbox-zubehor/9nblggh30xj3 und einfach gestartet Xbox_06.jpg - directupload.net dann Xbox_03.jpg - directupload.net und an dem Xbox Controller den dicken Knopf 2Sekunden gedrückt dann war der Controller erkant und automatisch aktueller treiber instaliert http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4610/3dw2k38w_jpg.htm , http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4610/stctrgmp_jpg.htm . Ich kauf mir immer neue baterien bei Aldi-keine Akku(die halten immer am längsten ca. 50 Stunden-40 Cent-ein mal in der Woche) Kabel USB verbindung hab ich nicht ausprobiert(ich will kein Kabel so wie auch keine KH an dem Controller haben), im ganzem bin ich ganz zufrieden.

 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]PS; Der Xbox One Controller funktioniert viel viel besser als der alte Xbox 360 Controller und dazu ist er ein wenig inteligenter(baterie verbrauch)[/FONT]


----------



## Chamy (23. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank, war eben beim Saturn. Hab den Controller + Bluetooth USB Stick gekauft. Und natürlich noch Akku's, 2 x 2100 mah. Funktioniert alles super. Jedoch kann ich mein Controller nicht in der Windows App "Xbox Zubehör" koppeln. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## pitpiti (23. Januar 2017)

Hast du Win10 Anniversary? Vielleicht bei Bluetooth brauchst kein App „Xbox Zubehör“, wenn du den Xbox Controller  im „Systemsteuerung=Gäräte“ Xbox_07.jpg - directupload.net hast ist alles ok. Und wenn der Controller funktioniert super(wie du sagst) muss dass so sein. Melde dich bei Xbox-Win10 Xbox_02.jpg - directupload.net und probier es dann Xbox Zubehör koppeln mit dem controller, vielleicht hast du Glück und funktioniert. Mir war bewusst das der Controller- Bluetooth mit Win Probleme macht deswegen hab ich den Wireles-controlle genommen. Ohne den Xbox-Zubehör wirst du kein Batteriestand prüfen, und kein Treiber-Update machen(macht das win10 automatisch bei dir?). Wie hast du den Treiber überhaupt installiert? Warum sagst du? , dass ==Funktioniert alles super== wenn nicht alles funktioniert.
 Zum Batteriestand kann ich auch noch was sagen:  
 Voll       =  20 Stunden
 Mittel    =  nächste 20 Stunden  
 Kritisch =  nächste 10 Stunden       ____Gesamt Spielzeit = 50 Stunden  (keine Akkus- ganz normale Super Alkaline AA Batterien von Aldi) (50 Stunden mit Akkus Batterien kannst du vergessen)


----------



## hendrosch (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fragen zum Xbox One S Controller &amp; Windows 10 (Bluetooth)*

Hm weis jetzt nicht genau wie lange ich mit gezockt hab aber etwa 50h könnten sein und mein Controller hat die Akkus (eneloops) erst 1 mal leer gemacht und das in ~6 Monaten. (Nutze den nicht so viel ^^ )
Hab die erste Version mit speziellen (dem breiten) Headset Stecker und Wireless Adapter.


----------



## Chamy (24. Januar 2017)

pitpiti schrieb:


> Hast du Win10 Anniversary? Vielleicht bei Bluetooth brauchst kein App „Xbox Zubehör“, wenn du den Xbox Controller  im „Systemsteuerung=Gäräte“ Xbox_07.jpg - directupload.net hast ist alles ok. Und wenn der Controller funktioniert super(wie du sagst) muss dass so sein. Melde dich bei Xbox-Win10 Xbox_02.jpg - directupload.net und probier es dann Xbox Zubehör koppeln mit dem controller, vielleicht hast du Glück und funktioniert. Mir war bewusst das der Controller- Bluetooth mit Win Probleme macht deswegen hab ich den Wireles-controlle genommen. Ohne den Xbox-Zubehör wirst du kein Batteriestand prüfen, und kein Treiber-Update machen(macht das win10 automatisch bei dir?). Wie hast du den Treiber überhaupt installiert? Warum sagst du? , dass ==Funktioniert alles super== wenn nicht alles funktioniert.
> Zum Batteriestand kann ich auch noch was sagen:
> Voll       =  20 Stunden
> Mittel    =  nächste 20 Stunden
> Kritisch =  nächste 10 Stunden       ____Gesamt Spielzeit = 50 Stunden  (keine Akkus- ganz normale Super Alkaline AA Batterien von Aldi) (50 Stunden mit Akkus Batterien kannst du vergessen)



Hey, ja ich habe das neuste Windows Update, wie gesagt funktioniert der Controller via Bluethooth. Lediglich die "Xbox Zubehör" App erkennt keinen Controller. Bei der Xbox App hab ich mich eingeloggt, jedoch kam ich dadurch auch nicht weiter. Vielleicht geht es einfach nicht. Bis auf den Akkustand hab ich nicht wirklich was verloren. Hab 2.100 mah Akkus drin. Also 4,2k mah sollten reichen. Während ich diese benutze laden zwei weitere auf. 

Ich melde mich falls es Neuigkeiten gibt. 


Ahja ich kann ein Headset an den Controller anschließen. Ton läuft. Kann Musik hören oder Filme schauen. Teamspeak funktioniert auch.


----------

